# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Viola Valera Cerova

## Seneka

Kjo nuk eshte e humbur por ndonje here njeriu humbet edhe ne pafundesin e jetes son reale dhe dinamike qe jetojme keshtu qe nese keni ndonje info per kete vajze simpatike dhe sharmante atehere ju lutem me tregoni 



  sinqerisht
  SENEKA

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kjo nuk eshte e humbur por ndonje here njeriu humbet edhe ne pafundesin e jetes son reale dhe dinamike qe jetojme keshtu qe nese keni ndonje info per kete vajze simpatike dhe sharmante atehere ju lutem me tregoni 
> 
> 
> 
>   sinqerisht
>   SENEKA


Mos ka kaluar gje kufirin e jetes?.Ne pafundesin e reflektimit;per kete vajze o qenie njerezore,midis botes reale e asaj imagjinare.

----------


## bindi

Seneka...ketu nje gje nuk po kuptohet ,nese personi i humbur ,ka humbur ne lavirintet e imagjinates  iracionale apo ka humbur pa adres ,dhe nuk di njeri se ku gjendet ky person...! E para duhet ,qe ti te na e sqarosh se si qendron problemi i ketij personit...

----------


## Seneka

> Seneka...ketu nje gje nuk po kuptohet ,nese personi i humbur ,ka humbur ne lavirintet e imagjinates  iracionale apo ka humbur pa adres ,dhe nuk di njeri se ku gjendet ky person...! E para duhet ,qe ti te na e sqarosh se si qendron problemi i ketij personit...





   Ky person eshte lindur ne Tirane dhe mandej ne kohen e trazirave me duket ka dal ne Greqin armike per te kerkuar strehim ok dhe supozoje qe ende eshte atje por keto i kam vetem supozime asgje tjeter.
Eshte gjall kjo eshte e vertet dhe ka njerz qe kan kontaktuar me te por une nuk po mundem asesi te bie ne kontakt me te ju pershendes shum

----------


## fisniku-student

Shiko mos eshte kjo : *Kliko*

----------

